# Another LTO question



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

The LTO have changed the way they assess one is medically fit to drive. Up to last year there was a brief medical examination at the LTO branch, now they say one can get a medical certificate from any licensed medical practitioner. It's not clear whether they have stopped the examinations at LTO branches.

I can find no other guidelines online except a newspaper article saying that the certificate must be no more than 15 days old. 

Has anybody got one of these certificates lately?

If so, what happened?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

My license was issued almost 2 years ago so I am not sure how current this info is. I was required to get a "Medical Certificate" to be issued a License. A young lady led me across the street and a bit east of the Iloilo LTO where the "Exam" took place. The examiner asked how old I was but did not write it down. He then asked "No High Blood Pressure, what does your pressure usually run?" "Usually about 140 over 80" I told him. He put the BP Cuff on my arm and proceded to squeeze & release the bulb to pump it up. I did feel the cuff start to snug on my arm, but did not tighten up as it should. He slowly released the air, in actuality the cuff was leaking down so I am not sure if he actually turned the release knob or not. He wrote on the paper, handed it to me and stated the fee was 100 Peso's. I paid him and glanced at the paper and incredibly it showed 140/80 - how lucky a guess was that! I took the "certificate" back to the LTO and they issued me a License after a bit of a verbal tussle with my Asawa over whether I could drive after dark because I wear glasses. All in all I have only the restriction that I do have to wear corrective lenses but no restriction as to daylight or dark. Took about 1 1/2 hours total. This was a "conversion" based on my Arizona DL, which they handed back to me. As I remember cost was 417 or 617 Peso's.

Fred


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

That's funny, Fred! What I had in a Metro Manila LTO extension office three years ago was just an eye test - but it was done properly. Seems to me that allowing any medical practitioner to issue a certificate is going to mean that in some cases even fake BP tests will not be done!

Like many Expats here I don't have a regular doctor. I just consult a specialist when needed. Bit scary to have to go to one of those clinics where they deal with OFWs. One hears so many stories.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*News Update*

A bit of news just out from a local Philippine news source.

Read Here


(source: INQ News)


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I converted my US license this morning and had eye test only for the medical exam in the LTO compound.

Chuck


----------

